# Any idea what spreader settings to try on this SOP and TSP?



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Hoping to put 1.5-2lbs per k down of each. Any ideas on what spreader settings to try?



Here is the products they have no guidelines at all and dont wanna mess anything up.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Weigh out how much product you need and then put it in your spreader. Start at a low setting and evenly spread it over your area. It may take two passes and that's ok.

Its more important to know how much product you are supposed to be putting out than it is an arbitrary spreader setting.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

+1 on what Gilley11 said above.

Personally on my EarthWay 2600a I'd probably have to be on the 12-13 setting to put down such low quantity. I'm assuming these are standard SGN prill sizes (?). If smaller SGN go a size lower. 
Consider going at a higher rate to get more consistent material flow out of the spreader.


----------



## Goose165 (Jun 10, 2019)

Where did you buy your SOP? Im looking for the same 0-0-50 Thanks!


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Goose165 said:


> Where did you buy your SOP? Im looking for the same 0-0-50 Thanks!


Seedworldusa.com

Thanks to those who responded. Will just wing it then on the lowest setting and see how that works and adjust.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@Jimefam If it is standard 220 SGN then I know the Scott's DLX Edgegaurd will put down 3.2lbs/1000 at the 4.5 setting. Hope that helps get you in the ballpark.


----------



## Goose165 (Jun 10, 2019)

Jimefam said:


> Goose165 said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you buy your SOP? Im looking for the same 0-0-50 Thanks!
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

mowww said:


> @Jimefam If it is standard 220 SGN then I know the Scott's DLX Edgegaurd will put down 3.2lbs/1000 at the 4.5 setting. Hope that helps get you in the ballpark.


They look like the majority of the prills ive seen before so I'd assume yes they are "standard" and yes that is very helpful as that validates starting at the lowest setting. Thank you


----------

